

Elsevier Withdraws Support for the Research Works Act - Turing_Machine
http://www.elsevier.com/wps/find/intro.cws_home/newmessagerwa

======
Vivtek
Didn't their open letter just say that they _support_ open access? Because
this press release says they "still oppose government mandates".

